# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] Δεν ξεκινά ο συμπιεστής

## Evan1979

Για σας,θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω μήπως και φτιαγνεται.μου δώσανε ένα κληματιστικο και το συνδεσα πριν το εγκαταστήσω στον τοίχο για να δω εάν δουλεύει.το λοιπόν πατάω το το κουμπί στην πλακέτα να ξεκινήσει, δουλεύει ο ανεμιστήρας ο μέσα ξεκινάει και έξω όμως το μοτέρ παπαλά,όση ώρα και να το αφήσω.τι βλάβη θα μπορούσε  να εχει;

----------


## xampos

Καλησπέρα τον πυκνωτή εκκίνισης τον είδες;

----------

